# Married to a bridge rat



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

I have married and created a bridge rat, all she wants to do is go to the bridge and fish, so Saturday date night is now sitting under the bridge waiting on the storm to pass over, and I’m bout out of beer..















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> I have married and created a bridge rat, all she wants to do is go to the bridge and fish, so Saturday date night is now sitting under the bridge waiting on the storm to pass over, and I’m bout out of beer..
> View attachment 1044034
> View attachment 1044036
> 
> ...











Can’t get her to stop fishing 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You caught a good one there.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah she’s a good one, gotta give to her she will out last me any time fishing, I get hot and bored and ready to go and she’s like the energizer rabbit still going


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Let me know if you throw her back.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

fla_scout said:


> Let me know if you throw her back.




Will do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

She lucky I don’t leave her here on this bridge, she didn’t pack me enough beer, been out for an hour and she don’t wanna stop fishin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good job,but just wait till she sends ya to work in the car so she can take the truck hunting. The good thing is all ya will have to do when ya get home is clean what ever she shoots, did yall/she catch any thing.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

We just left, she caught a stingray catfish pinfish and crab, I caught pin fish and lady fish, pretty slow night, but I don’t have to clean anything when we get home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

lees way2 said:


> Good job,but just wait till she sends ya to work in the car so she can take the truck hunting. The good thing is all ya will have to do when ya get home is clean what ever she shoots, did yall/she catch any thing.




Oh yeah She has a Jeep and has already ventured out to the club by herself so she pretty much doesn’t need me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

